#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Home Articles >  >  >  Article: Guide for Tuning of Control Valves & Control Loops

## sasirkumar

You can view the page at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Article: Guide for Tuning of Control Valves & Control Loops

----------


## iancujianu6

I know the guy. He is a very experienced oil&gas professional and during his career he gathered a lot of information (hands-on), which makes his book a very valuable reference for commissioning engineers. Unfortunately I did not have a chance to get a copy of his book.

----------


## inconel

Thanks

----------


## nutcha

Thank you for sharing good stuff.

----------

